# Are there women who actually like men with small penises



## 1standingout

I am on the small to average size. I have never had any compalints about my size but I have had women would have expressed in casual conversation a want for a large penis in the size department. I want to know if there are any women out there that actually want a man with no more than 6" and why.


----------



## MrP.Bodybig

you are going to get what i like to call auto responses to this basically you'll get "it's not the size of your boat that matters it's the motion in the ocean the does"


----------



## PepsiGirl

Size does matter, no matter what they can do with it. I however dont like them too big over 8 or too little under 6


----------



## laredo

Many women tell me that thickness is more than length.


----------



## SweetiepieMI

I definitely think that thickness is more important than length. I think that in some positions small could be better (like doggie style) because thats usually too deep for me and my hubs and i would say hes around 7 1/2 or so.


----------



## Scannerguard

I am wondering if the ladies of the forum would chime in on the order of importance:

1. Length
2. Girth
3. Hardness

If I were to venture a guess. . .I would guess 3, 2, 1 in that order, just knowing anatomy (G-spot, clitoris, stretching nerve endings). But women feel free to correct me.

I have noticed that my stb-x loved it when I was rock hard more than anything. Standing on attention. I am a tad under 6", but pretty thick (or so she told me - a little thicker than a toilet paper tube  )

So, my suggestion for men is to remain vascularly healthy so blood perfuses the little guy down there and gets rock hard, more than worrying about dimensions (something you can't change).

I suppose length is the most visually appealing though.


----------



## 63Vino

Oh JUST F**ING GET IT IN THERE hahahahahahah


----------



## rick_bachman

Well according to this thread - I'm on the small size - and I wouldn't be a fit for a few (or many) of the women here


----------



## turnera

I couldn't care less. All I want is a partner whose main goal is to make ME happy. My H is VERY good at that, and it's not just an 'act' - he really cares. I would think that simply caring about your partner matters more than everything else combined.


----------



## GutterByrd

I have been with every kind & my husbands is a PERFECT fit at just 5 & 1/2 ish maybe 6 on a great day. I don't like them any bigger b/c it has caused me to get raw before & bigger guys that don't have good motion are that much more lame. My husband has the motion to go with what he has got. & on a plus he can go a little crazy too & it doesn't feel abusive lol... but really small is just fine for me.


----------



## GAsoccerman

the average size is 5 inches to 6 inches...I really think people are just guessing the size when they say bigger then 6 inches.

Also the women's vagina molds to the males penis so it really doesn't matter.

As my wie says, mine is the perfect size, if fits her like a glove and she loves having it inside of her...I can't complain, we average 2-3 times a day when we can.

we both have high sex drives, it works well and as she said, anything larger would probably eb very uncomfortable for her as she is on the small side. 

so just find a partner you work well with, that is all.


----------



## marriedguy

just about six here..my wife has never complained..actually she has told me she wants it no bigger as it wouldnt be comfortable for her..plus, it may ruin any chance of us ever having anal.


----------



## jmbr

Had to use a converter.

I don't care much now, but when I was young me and the lads used to compare and measure each others so I know them by heart. Part of growing up.

It varies around 20cm or 22cm. All in my family are around same size, normal in my country would be around 16-19cm I guess.

Let me tell you having a larger one can be detrimental.

I had some very frustrating times with a girl I dated, because of size issues. We ended parting ways, regrettably as She was very sweet. Sex was too painfull for her, up to a degree I would lose my erection, and never got much farther than the very tip.

There was this other, just a passing thing, She could never orgasm, as She needed to feel the hips and balls banging against her, so She said anyway, and I couldn't do that, no matter the position, because I would hit a nerve or something like that. Wasn't satisfying either of us.

It's not all that is cracked up to be honestly.


----------



## Mom6547

Well it is established that DH and I used to swing. There was a couple we were friends with. He had a teeny tiny penis. And he totally rocked my world. They key is skill and enthusiasm. He was so there. For me the problem is with too big, especially since the surgery. DH is a touch too long for me. We have to be careful about position.


----------



## Mrs.G

PepsiGirl said:


> Size does matter, no matter what they can do with it. I however dont like them too big over 8 or too little under 6


I like about 7. 8 and up is much too big and painful. My vagina is so small that a pediatric speculum is needed for my paps. :smthumbup:

I once dated a guy who was about 3 inches hard. It was awful! He also had no other bedroom skills; very awkward and boring in bed. Not my style; I dumped him.

If a man is less than 6, he better have other sex qualities to make up for it. I have had smaller dudes who were good at oral sex or very romantic. :smthumbup:


----------



## southbound

I am around 7" when erect, but most men I have seen(in locker rooms and by chance) are larger than me when soft. That always led me to believe that the average length is surely longer than 5 or 6 as we are led to beleive. Does that mean most of these guys are over 7" when erect?

My x always said I fit her just fine.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

southbound said:


> I am around 7" when erect, but most men I have seen(in locker rooms and by chance) are larger than me when soft. That always led me to believe that the average length is surely longer than 5 or 6 as we are led to beleive. Does that mean most of these guys are over 7" when erect?


I have read about this , how a man looks soft means absolutely NOTHING. You can be a monster and shrivel up into half inch length or be a 3 incher soft and only be a 6 incher in full erection. 

Here is a fasinating DVD even Netflix has to rent:

Amazon.com: Private ****s: Lexington Steele, Meema Spadola, Thom Powers: Instant Video

My husband is as Average as Average can get, it is all I know, he has always been "enough", if you don't know what you are missing, maybe it is a blessing. I orgasm near 99% of the time, so what more is there to ask for. 

Of coarse I have "wondered" if bigger/longer is better, I think this is natural. A little more length would allow a few more of those crazy positions you see on the pages of a Kuma sutra book.


----------



## magnoliagal

I've been with a very tiny man. He gave me plenty of O's. I've also been with a very large man (9 inches erect - yes I measured). He hurt and I never was able to O with him. I'm a small person.

Then I married a very average man - 5ish? And he's perfect. 

Although as I typed this I now have a dirty version of Goldilocks and the 3 bears going on in my head...."this penis was too small, this penis was too large but this one was just right". LOL!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Scannerguard said:


> a little thicker than a toilet paper tube  )


 you tried to use one as a masturbating aide too 

i never measured so i dont know my size but always felt i was just on the smaller size of normal (always been scared to know for sure i guess) but i can just hit syrums cervix when i get going good and she says its just right so i for one am very happy with what ive got plus i think ive got awsome extra skills too 
*toot toot*


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

southbound said:


> I am around 7" when erect, but most men I have seen(in locker rooms and by chance) are larger than me when soft. That always led me to believe that the average length is surely longer than 5 or 6 as we are led to beleive. Does that mean most of these guys are over 7" when erect?


i have heard that it looks smaller when you look straight down on it. 'they' say to have a more realistic look of your size is too stand back from a full length mirror and look at yourself that way and it should look larger and more what someone else sees.


----------



## JrsMrs

I'm in the health care field and have seen my fair share of mens' parts (and a few in my personal life!). I would definitely agree with the average being 5-6" and I think it's an awful shame that we've been socialized to believe that a 'normal' sized penis is closer to 8", which I think really just makes men feel bad about themselves and insecure. Look at all the men just in this thread who think they're on the small side at 5-6". The fact is that is a perfectly normal and respectable size.
IMO, the thing about large penises are that they are a novelty, like large breasts. They might look nice, but they probably aren't going to actually 'do' anything different for you. Unless you're talking about exceptionally small penises (which are more common than you'd think), a decent regular size is likely just fine. I've personally had everything from average to quite large, and the only time I feel a size difference per se is with girth. When my dh is very aroused and is at full attention girth-wise, that's the best. A penis longer than a woman's vagina isn't going to get all the way in, and can be a little uncomfortable on the cervix.
Don't be self-conscious boys! A guy's enthusiasm and generosity in bed far, far outweighs the size of his package.


----------



## Syrum

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i never measured so i dont know my size but always felt i was just on the smaller size of normal (always been scared to know for sure i guess) but i can just hit syrums cervix when i get going good and she says its just right so i for one am very happy with what ive got plus i think ive got awsome extra skills too
> *toot toot*


Not small at all, and most excellent! You do for sure have great skills.


----------



## DanF

magnoliagal said:


> Although as I typed this I now have a dirty version of Goldilocks and the 3 bears going on in my head...."this penis was too small, this penis was too large but this one was just right". LOL!!


LMAO!!! That is some funny stuff, MG!
I am 7.5" erect and fairly thick. It hurts my wife in missionary position, but is fine in just about any other configuration we have been able to come up with.
The down side that I have realized with being a little large is that she can't take it all in her mouth, so blow jobs are less that perfect and they wear her jaw out.


----------



## jmbr

Well, I edited my own post, you use inches, we use meters, messed up conversions. 

It was fairly accepted by the other guys in highschool I was what you can say a notch above average.

Never felt more of a man because of it. Never less so. Felt great from time to time if someone mentioned size and me, but that was not what built my self confidence up.

Problems came when some idiots in my class spread out how I compared to the other guys, until pretty much everyone knew, and it was even exagerated. Just juvenile, irresponsible behaviour.

Well, to make it short.

-It definitely did not make me more desireable or atractive. It did get me alot of inconspicuous stares, some gropes, but that was it mostly. Infact the guy who I recall had more girlfriends in highschool, was amongst the guys with the smallest mmmrmm...and He had a very active sex life, prior to college. Afterwards we lost touch.

Women look for other features in men, for atraction, then it does not really matter that much how you are downstairs, but more what you do. A well toned balanced body, good facial features, self confidence, a touch of ****iness, well dressed, status, and social skill/circle of friends. That is what makes you atractive. Least from my experience anyhow.

-Because of reputation, my girlfriends were always reluctant to sleep with me. They said it so. Like a doctor's needle, it was always the notion that it will hurt, and will be very unpleasant, I could not get past. And trust me, I tried. Because I was considered cute, one the cool boys, and went out alot, having a girlfriend was never a problem, but there was always that wall. Even in the instances I had sex, it was hardly satisfying if you can even call it that. Even with a bit of alcohol, and with lights out, it was not possible.

Last straw was my last girlfriend who said something like, since we were not that serious(no rings exchanged and all), if She had sex with me, people think She was a **** who enjoys sex, and big ones. Pretty much.


Satisfying sexual encounters came from older divorced women, and there, it was never an issue. There was barely a mention about the size at all.


College, ditto. Best time of my life.

-An average man can get all the way in with most women, I can't say the same. There's one position only I can do it with my wife, and it rocks my world, to feel it near the base of my penis. It was always a learning process to know how, how much, how fast, to do it, with all women. They vary as much, and even more as men.

-Size, shape, they really matter, but they are not what makes you a great lover. If I had to pick, I'd say empathy, patience, endurance are most important.

-You will never find a man happy or satisfied, or even secure about his own penis. You're never alone there. I have actually wished my downsized just a bit, then it would be just right.

-A large penis is as atractive as large breasts are atractive in a woman. Small is cute and lovely, medium are just perfect, large are sexy, huge are an aberration. It's more of a curiosity issue, fascination, novelty. How you perform is what counts. Trust me on this one. If by chance sex is unsatisfying it's alot more likely it's not related to size issues, or her own configuration, than with position, foreplay, disposition, atraction, and so on. We think of sex as something purely physical and forget it starts and finishes with our own imagination and underlying feelings.


Perhaps I am a bit jaded from my own past experiences, but whenever I hear a complaint about being too small, I just mentally snap "swap me and see how you like it." Being big is just good for the imaginary porn world.


Lol, guess we are never really happy with what we got.


----------



## mysteryman

Will I don't care what anyone what to say, I am 6 1/2 inches length and about 3 inches thick I don't need anything more than that.

some ladies vagina is just too loose from multiple sex partners, 
20 - 30 different men and no exercise to tighten the vagina


----------



## magnoliagal

MGirl said:


> This whole 7 and 8 inch talk has me cringing


I know! My 5ish husband already hurts me sometimes in certain positions. I know you are small too and I think that makes a difference as to how much penis we can handle. LOL!!


----------



## bunnybear

size matters but not too big, average will do


----------



## southbound

SimplyAmorous said:


> I have read about this , how a man looks soft means absolutely NOTHING. You can be a monster and shrivel up into half inch length or be a 3 incher soft and only be a 6 incher in full erection.
> 
> Here is a fasinating DVD even Netflix has to rent:
> 
> Amazon.com: Private ****s: Lexington Steele, Meema Spadola, Thom Powers: Instant Video
> 
> My husband is as Average as Average can get, it is all I know, he has always been "enough", if you don't know what you are missing, maybe it is a blessing. I orgasm near 99% of the time, so what more is there to ask for.
> 
> Of coarse I have "wondered" if bigger/longer is better, I think this is natural. A little more length would allow a few more of those crazy positions you see on the pages of a Kuma sutra book.


I guess what throws me is that I forget that a numerical average doesn't always indicate the one that is "common" or "occurs most often." For example, various sources indicate the average male's bicep is 13", chest is 40", and average height is 5'9" to 5'10". I know very few men who fit that bill.

I'm 5'9" and I can't think of any man who works in my building who is shorter than me. I believe one is the same height. The five men who work on my floor are the following heights: 6", 6'2", 6'3", 6'3", 6'4", and 6'6". You can imagine I look real average around them.:rofl: 

My boss is a woman, and I am a couple of inches taller than her, but the male who is next in command is 6'5". Our supervisor from the main office is 6'6". 

My bicep is 15, which is two inches bigger than the average, and I don't consider myself to be a big guy. 

I guess that's why i was always leery of 5 or 6 inches being the most common penis length.:scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Here is THE webiste to compare what is statistically "Mr. Average" and everything outside of this : 

Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.


----------



## flippymendoza

Ok, this is funny because my friends think i'm weird, but i actually do like the smaller to medium sized ones. One day, i asked my obgyn how long the inside of a vagina is, and when she showed me and said they're normslly only 4 inches, i understood why. i know a lot of women say the bigger the better, but for me small to medium is fine, as long as his penis isn't pencil thin, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smackdown

I have never worried about the size...as long as she screams w/ pleasure who cares?
Mouse


----------



## Mrs.G

mysteryman said:


> Will I don't care what anyone what to say, I am 6 1/2 inches length and about 3 inches thick I don't need anything more than that.
> 
> some ladies vagina is just too loose from multiple sex partners,
> 20 - 30 different men and no exercise to tighten the vagina


:lol: I have had too many partners and I am still tight as a virgin.
Not everybody is the same.


----------



## PBear

My current partner has "many" partners (I haven't inquired on exact numbers, don't really want to know), and is the tightest woman I've ever met. She also has fabulous muscle control.

My stbx-wife had only had one partner before me, and I swear there was an echo... This was before she had children, and my current partner has never had kids. So that's not necessarily a factor either.

C


----------



## magnoliagal

Okay I'm not sure I want to know where I fall on the tight - echo range especially after 3 kids. Guess I shouldn't worry too much as I've heard no complaints.


----------



## chillymorn

helloooo,helloooo,helloooo,helloooo,helloooo


don't worry unless someone answers back help,help,help


----------



## PBear

Well, I never had any complaints about my stbx-wife... It was still good!  So I wouldn't worry about it.

C


----------



## Mrs.G

The more kids you have, the more loose you will be. Nothing ever goes back to what is was before.
People say that woman are so "elastic", but a rubber band will slacken if it is stretched too often.
I do my kegels and I am blessed with a naturally tight vag. If I go a day without sex, my hubby has to go slowly because I seem to close up. This is worsened after my period, which is a week with no sex.


----------



## MGirl

Mrs.G said:


> The more kids you have, the more loose you will be. Nothing ever goes back to what is was before.


Sure it can. You just have to work on it. I've read several comments from men who say their wives were actually tighter after childbirth(after working on kegels to re-tone). And several women have said they notice a tighter fit, even after multiple children. Just takes some work.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Small penises are unfortuate. Resurecting a post from a year and a half ago is worse.


----------



## Amplexor

Brennan said:


> Small penises are unfortuate. Resurecting a post from a year and a half ago is worse.


:iagree::rofl:

IT'S A RE-PETER


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amplexor said:


> :iagree::rofl:
> 
> IT'S A RE-PETER


**Shwing** Amp for the win!

Also, do people not look at the date before posting?


----------



## Amplexor

I can't help looking at this thread and remembering a line from Bette Midler, don't even recall the movie but she referred to her ex-lover as "A needle-****ed bug f%*(+er"


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amplexor said:


> I can't help looking at this thread and remembering a line from Bette Midler, don't even recall the movie but she referred to her ex-lover as "A needle-****ed bug f%*(+er"


That should be a name of a band.


----------



## MissLayla1986

I'll be brutally honest: my husband is just short of 8 in., and although he's the only man i've ever been with, I couldn't imagine being with anyone smaller. size is really important to me, and i would even have a hard time respecting a man who was smaller than 6 in. I know I probably shouldn't think this way, but there does seem to be an association in my mind between size and masculinity that I just can't seem to shake. I was surprised to learn that the average man is 5 or 6 in; I guess i lucked out ;-) Of course, bedroom technique is important too, and i might feel differently if my husband was deficient in that department (which he's not).

Having said all that, this is just my opinion. My cousins and girlfriends whom I've talked to about this don't really seem to care.


----------



## Mrs.G

chillymorn said:


> helloooo,helloooo,helloooo,helloooo,helloooo
> 
> 
> don't worry unless someone answers back help,help,help


:lol::lol::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nader

I am generously endowed (not giant porn size, but definitely above average), which is great, but my wife tells me that really does it for is when the head hits just the right spot due to the way I was circumcised. I believe she was only with uncut guys before me who didn't give her this sensation, so that is her basis for comparison. Also I don't think she had too many orgasms (penetration or no) before me, so I Guess I'm lucky in this regard.

if she is really in the mood she'll mention how big I am, which I'm sure is just for my benefit to make me feel special and manly, and hey, you won't see me complaining!

So I think there are plenty of factors other than size, many having to do with the men who came before you (no pun intended), and also that women can be unpredictable and esoteric in their likes and preferences.


----------



## kilgore

i would say i have a very large size as well. except that my length is short. and my girth is skinny. 

still, my wife has never complained, so all good, i suppose :smthumbup:


----------



## larry.gray

JrsMrs said:


> I'm in the health care field and have seen my fair share of mens' parts (and a few in my personal life!). I would definitely agree with the average being 5-6"


Does your job involve seeing them hard? If not, then how do you know what they are capable of?

I'm WAY on the small end soft but it grows a lot to above the average.


----------



## ThunderatMidnight

I don't think women mind a small penis per se. It is more of a total package thing. Put an intelligent man, good physique and fit, with a small (but not miniscule) penis - I would gladly take that man over another just because his penis is larger.


----------



## I Notice The Details

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is THE webiste to compare what is statistically "Mr. Average" and everything outside of this :
> 
> Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.


Damn, that is a sexy nurse doing the measuring on this website! I want to be included in this study. I wonder if they had any Texans in this group getting their stallions measured? :rofl:

But seriously, this site does give some good info, and it affirms exactly what I thought. I am VERY happy with what God gave me....and more importantly, so is my wife!


----------



## arbitrator

I've never really had problems with being in the average size range, per se, and have never really had any partners register any marked complaints regarding size/girth, et. al., other than first wife thought that "average" was just way too big for her in some positions, greatly delegating her problem to a tilted uterus ~ so for her, it was almost always missionary, which got to be way too "vanilla" for me. But as her hubby, I still enjoyed it and was totally thankful for it!

But as age slowly sets in, one will gradually notice that there will be some minute physiological changes (usually barely noticeable, if any) in those attributes, with few, if any concessions!.

The whole key is to just to stay loving, active, healthy, and confident!


----------



## BrockLanders

Mrs.G said:


> I like about 7. 8 and up is much too big and painful. My vagina is so small that a pediatric speculum is needed for my paps. :smthumbup:
> 
> I once dated a guy who was about 3 inches hard. It was awful! He also had no other bedroom skills; very awkward and boring in bed. Not my style; I dumped him.
> 
> If a man is less than 6, he better have other sex qualities to make up for it. I have had smaller dudes who were good at oral sex or very romantic. :smthumbup:


8 inches is nowhere even close to average. Penis size follows a bell curve distribution, 98 percent of men are smaller than 8 inches. Of course if you measure in internet inches the right side of the curve looks very different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisab0105

Shaft size doesn't matter...what does it for me in his head. My guy is 6-7 inches when hard and rather girthy, but the head of his penis and his rim are very large and pronounced. THAT is what does it for me...especially when missionary or doggy style.


----------



## arbitrator

Another viable argument for smaller organs is the mere fact that the female partner has a lot more latitude in the performance of oral sex or "deep throat," if you will, without having her "gag reflex" actually try to kick in!


----------



## treyvion

arbitrator said:


> Another viable argument for smaller organs is the mere fact that the female partner has a lot more latitude in the performance of oral sex or "deep throat," if you will, without having her "gag reflex" actually try to kick in!


Some women are able to relax their throat and if your **** is slim enough it will slip into the throat, for a true sword swallowing deepthroat.


----------



## Cletus

I'm still learning on this one. All of my life I was basically average - nothing special in any dimension. Since I came down with Peyronie's, I've lost some length, some girth over the last half, and a definite curve that was never there before.

I can definitely say that the wife has noticed the difference, and not for the good.


----------



## arbitrator

Cletus said:


> ...and a definite curve that was never there before.


Have always heard that a lot of women are simply enamored by "the curve," more especially if it's an upward one!


----------



## TCSRedhead

I'm sure there are women who do like small penises. I'm definitely in the category that prefers average to slightly larger. 

Ex had a teenie weenie - between his gross insecurity and small penis, it was not a good experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen

Does it matter? Most guys with small penises wouldn't believe them even if they swore they did.


----------



## Lyris

Guys, this thread was started in 2010. The OP has less than 20 posts. I'd say he's taken his small penis and gone home.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Lyris said:


> Guys, this thread was started in 2010. The OP has less than 20 posts. I'd say he's taken his small penis and gone home.


:rofl:


----------



## treyvion

I Notice The Details said:


> :rofl:


This is an easy bash on a guy.


----------



## kilgore

TCSRedhead said:


> I'm sure there are women who do like small penises. I'm definitely in the category that prefers average to slightly larger.
> 
> Ex had a teenie weenie - between his gross insecurity and small penis, it was not a good experience.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


teenie weenie. lol.

Sure, there is a person for every preference. my guess is that the women who actually prefer small penises are few and far between.

that said, hasn't been an issue for me. back when i was single, i had a couple of gfs who told me they thought i had a small penis (one seemed to take pleasure in pointing it out). i shared that fact with a friend who then set me up with her sister (no chemistry) followed by the woman who became my wife, who has never registered a complaint in the bedroom.:smthumbup:


----------



## arbitrator

jaquen said:


> Does it matter? Most guys with small penises wouldn't believe them even if they swore they did.


Well on second thought, I think that my STBXW must absolutely love those tiny things!

After all, she's divorcing me and busy trading down for Li'l Lord Lardass!

But I'm greatly thinking that they both just love to play the old game, "Where's Waldo?"


----------



## RayceCarrington

well I have a little over 6 inches maybe 6 & a half I don't know if I'm big enough or if I'm good in bed or not but I'm telling you that most of the women I've slept with need to step up their game in bed. If you're going to just lay there and make me do everything I'm gonna get bored and just get it over with as fast as I can and get out of there


----------



## Decorum

Its amazing to go through these old threads and see the banned members, not to be confused with Band members or members in general however long or short their status is, though that is what this thread is about.


----------



## ConanHub

This is a small zombie penis resurrection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

ConanHub said:


> This is a small zombie penis resurrection.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol:
It's fun to see if the TAM peen-size average has changed over the last five years or if it's remained steady.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

ConanHub said:


> This is a small zombie penis resurrection.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well damn. And I was just getting ready to respond to the title of the thread with...

"Maybe women w/ small vaginas."

:lol: :rofl:

Oh wait... we've got some new blood here in SIM!



RayceCarrington said:


> well I have a little over 6 inches maybe 6 & a half I don't know if I'm big enough or if I'm good in bed or not but I'm telling you that most of the women I've slept with need to step up their game in bed. If you're going to just lay there and make me do everything I'm gonna get bored and just get it over with as fast as I can and get out of there


LOL... this certainly is a novel approach to take in a penis size thread. But hey, since you started the conversation, I'll run w/ it...

Rayce, take a step back, look at your situation objectively, and answer this: given each of your lovers, _what is the *one thing* that each of them have in common?_

Start there.


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Zombie penis, is that a new lingo for half erect?


----------



## kristin2349

Mr.Fisty said:


> Zombie penis, is that a new lingo for half erect?


I hear Ciala is excellent for 36 hour relief of the dreaded Zombie penis.


----------



## Kristisha

Mr.Fisty said:


> Zombie penis, is that a new lingo for half erect?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: this post just made my day


----------



## Mr.Fisty

kristin2349 said:


> I hear Ciala is excellent for 36 hour relief of the dreaded Zombie penis.



Cialis: When your zombie penis says fck it, Cialis is there to lend a hand.


----------



## fetishwife

Guys....here is how to get over your size anxiety and see at least some reality.

I got my wife a porn start mold dildo of massive proportions. She was excited as heck to try it, and get it right up in there....

I found that my sweet, never had a baby, young wife, with a pretty darn tight vagina to my 6inch by 6 inch thing.....could just as well fit this massive 10 inch by 8+inch girth thing in..(not all the way in but almost, and no problem with the massive width).

It vibrates too and she LOVES it....its heavy as heck and ackward but with the suction cup attaching it to the wall or floor she can almost get it in all the way....

Wow....intimidating when its easily 2-3 times me...and she loves the feeling...

BUT....it cant make her cum unless I add oral or manual stimulation to clit and even then its tough.

Take that massive thing out and she gets on my average size tool, 
she feels slightly less tight that prior to it, but still tight, and she comes quickly on top of me if Im hard and she grinds against my pubic bone.....

This is reality...she loves the stretched out feeling of the dildo and the psychological feeling of shoving it in....and I LOVE to participate....

BUT, she cant quite cum from it, while she can come quickly from my normal size tool.

Guys with penis anxiety, just try this out....also you can do your wife with a big strapon if you can find one with an internal hole big enough...

then you can both safely live out your size fantasies...add a lot of spice...and maybe even realize how much your wife appreciates your average sized penis.....

The reality is that the vagina can stretch (needs to have a baby come out) and some women find it pleasurable....thats ok.

I just like to see my wife happy and horny and Im glad I can participate and add some spice.

Its a big jump to think she will look around for the 1/1000 guy with a 10x8+ inch penis just for the penis...and even if she found him, he would not be me in all other ways.....

Plus if Im tired I can still give her a thrill with the stunt penis and she can see Im "big enough" not to be intimidated other than it being a fun game.....


QUOTE=1standingout;123759]I am on the small to average size. I have never had any compalints about my size but I have had women would have expressed in casual conversation a want for a large penis in the size department. I want to know if there are any women out there that actually want a man with no more than 6" and why.[/QUOTE]


----------



## hookares

QUOTE=1standingout;123759]I am on the small to average size. I have never had any compalints about my size but I have had women would have expressed in casual conversation a want for a large penis in the size department. I want to know if there are any women out there that actually want a man with no more than 6" and why.[/QUOTE]
Most women would wonder why you would be concerned given your stated dimensions.
I'm pretty sure the question never comes up unless the guy in question is blessed with less than five.


----------



## ConanHub

fetishwife said:


> Guys....here is how to get over your size anxiety and see at least some reality.
> 
> I got my wife a porn start mold dildo of massive proportions. She was excited as heck to try it, and get it right up in there....
> 
> I found that my sweet, never had a baby, young wife, with a pretty darn tight vagina to my 6inch by 6 inch thing.....could just as well fit this massive 10 inch by 8+inch girth thing in..(not all the way in but almost, and no problem with the massive width).
> 
> It vibrates too and she LOVES it....its heavy as heck and ackward but with the suction cup attaching it to the wall or floor she can almost get it in all the way....
> 
> Wow....intimidating when its easily 2-3 times me...and she loves the feeling...
> 
> BUT....it cant make her cum unless I add oral or manual stimulation to clit and even then its tough.
> 
> Take that massive thing out and she gets on my average size tool,
> she feels slightly less tight that prior to it, but still tight, and she comes quickly on top of me if Im hard and she grinds against my pubic bone.....
> 
> This is reality...she loves the stretched out feeling of the dildo and the psychological feeling of shoving it in....and I LOVE to participate....
> 
> BUT, she cant quite cum from it, while she can come quickly from my normal size tool.
> 
> Guys with penis anxiety, just try this out....also you can do your wife with a big strapon if you can find one with an internal hole big enough...
> 
> then you can both safely live out your size fantasies...add a lot of spice...and maybe even realize how much your wife appreciates your average sized penis.....
> 
> The reality is that the vagina can stretch (needs to have a baby come out) and some women find it pleasurable....thats ok.
> 
> I just like to see my wife happy and horny and Im glad I can participate and add some spice.
> 
> Its a big jump to think she will look around for the 1/1000 guy with a 10x8+ inch penis just for the penis...and even if she found him, he would not be me in all other ways.....
> 
> Plus if Im tired I can still give her a thrill with the stunt penis and she can see Im "big enough" not to be intimidated other than it being a fun game.....
> 
> 
> QUOTE=1standingout;123759]I am on the small to average size. I have never had any compalints about my size but I have had women would have expressed in casual conversation a want for a large penis in the size department. I want to know if there are any women out there that actually want a man with no more than 6" and why.


[/QUOTE]

WOW! LOL &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gratehead

I hear some say siz doesn't matter but then we men judge a man's sexual ability by the size of his **** with out giving him a chance to show her that he can do more with less.


----------



## Lexy_ Girl33

1standingout said:


> I am on the small to average size. I have never had any compalints about my size but I have had women would have expressed in casual conversation a want for a large penis in the size department. I want to know if there are any women out there that actually want a man with no more than 6" and why.


I was a virgin when I met my husband back in '01 - he had a over 6 inch and was quite big - I could never have an orgasm because it was so painful, I would just go numb - fast forward to 15 years later ( divorce ) where I met ... we'll call him Brian. We had our first make out session after two months of talking, I didn't mind that he is a inch or two taller then me - I don't like to tip two to give someone a kiss, I just have to lean up a bit to kiss him ( I'm 5.feet tall ) well, one night it got hot and heavy and then my hand found it's way down past his boxers and I was very pleasantly surprised and not disappointed one bit - He's small but he is, in my opinion long, I'd say maybe at full erection just at 4.5 inches, girth is about a lil over an inch. the next week, we decided to have sex, I came 5 times and loved giving him head in the morning. a week later we tried Doggy style and woah! he can do that to me and everything else he does for the rest of our lives if thing ever get that far ( I pray we do ). I'm not one to try different partners and would like to keep my number at 2. so if it's doesn't work out with Brian, I'll be a happy single mom know that Brian gave me the best sex in my entire life. 

So yes there are women who prefer and are turned on my a guy with a small penis.


----------

